# My experience with SWF Mesa - any other embroidery machine suggestions?



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I am very disappointed with SWF. I have been using their equipment since about 2006/2007ish. I have around $60,000 worth of equipment from them. Sadly this company has what I consider to be the worst technical support I have ever seen. When our machines go down we never can tell when we might be lucky enough to get them back up. We call the technical support line, and we are lucky to get a call back the next day. It normally takes us making multiple calls to get ahold of anyone that can "attempt" to help. On top of that because my machines are "old"(Less than 4 years old) they charge us $70 a call!! Our latest call cost us the $70 plus the price of a part that did not even fix our machine!! Now we need a technician to come out and we have been unable to get ahold of them. This is the busiest time of year for us as we are in wholesale/retail. We have a store opening up on Black Friday and my big machine is down. Since I cannot even get ahold of technical support I figure my chances of getting them here on Monday or Tuesday is slim to none! There is no doubt in my mind I will never deal with this company again. Customer service and technical support are king and from my experience these guys do not have it.

This post is meant to serve as both a warning, but also a question. If you guys are using another brand:

What is it?
How is the machine reliability?
How is the technical support?

I look forward to hearing some response on this subject. Hopefully I can save a least a few of you from the headaches I have had to deal with.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

To clarify my dealings have been with SWF Mesa, but from what I have read it appears that SWF East is just as worthless.


----------



## jpat (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Chad,
speaking from experience as a machine seller, I get really swamped sometimes with customers coming in with repairs and our techs don't have time to respond that day. I'm sorry to hear you are having a tough time getting a call back. 
Can you tell me whats going on with your machine? Maybe I can help.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I have been told that SWF East is owned by the same company that owns Pantograms, the mfg. reps for Toyota & Mesitergram. If this is true then I can totally agree w/ your statement re: customer service. I've had nothing but nightmares w/ 1 Meistergram Pro 1500 that is leased. It truthfully has stayed down more than it has run & I'm making payments every month for a dust collector. When I have called support they have usually called back in a day or so but that isn't much help when a tech is here & needs support. The last tech just walked away from the machine after spending 2 days trying to get it to run, & not being able to get a timely response from the support. I guess the old saying that we are SOL is true. I'm at my wits end w/ this & don't know what to do. BTW, the person that sold & warrantied my machines just disappeared a year ago. Thankfully Consew has agreed to honor the remaining 2 year electrical warranty but I have spent a small fortune for other parts. Just venting I guess.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

I need to clarify that Pantograms was not the Meistergram distributor when I got my machines.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

ChadAGG said:


> To clarify my dealings have been with SWF Mesa, but from what I have read it appears that SWF East is just as worthless.



Ouch! it would seem that the DTG crowd isn't the only group of customers that have problems with SWF.


----------



## snice00 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to tell you that we bought an SWF machine and we've owned it for 4 months now and the first three months, I couldn't get the machine to work right. Most of which was beginner user error, but every time I called for tech support I had to wait a day for a call back. Some of the guys are good, but if you get a useless one, I used up three hours on the phone with no fix. Then I came here and someone solved part of my problem and the other part was solved by the SWF Mesa trainer who trained me and took mercy on me. 

So yes, the TECH SUPPORT there is horrible just due to the call back times. And we even called the head of customer service and he NEVER called back. That should tell you something there.

So, good luck w/SWF. Machines are fine, if you know what you are doing, but if you need tech support...watch out!


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

don't know if this is the appropriate place to post this, but there is a maintenance & repair DVD that is sold online. The machine used in the DVD is a SFW & I think the man is a tech for these machines. My machines are very different than a SFW but this DVD is useful for figuring out what could be wrong.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

IYFGraphics said:


> Ouch! it would seem that the DTG crowd isn't the only group of customers that have problems with SWF.


Naw, we have a problem with the pile of crap DTG machines they sell.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

I really don't understand why you are using SWF support in the first place. I bought my machine in Dec of 2003 and the first time I needed a tech I called SWF East and was given the name of an independent tech that was about about an hour and a half away. Next time I needed a tech I found one that was only a half hour from me and actually came on a Sunday to work on my machine at no extra cost. Go join the Yahoo Groups SWF embroidery groups, on the East coast there are any number of good techs that work on all types of machines and will do service sweeps at discounted rates. I am sure the same is true on the West coast and middle states all you have to do is ask. If someone had a great tech they will be more then happy to tell you and if the tech sucked, they are more then happy to let you know that too.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

If you need a tech for SWF on the west coast PM me...I have the cell number of our tech.....been about 3 years since I called him out. He's great and gets back to you unless he's on a plane.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

You guys need to get a Tajima. They are great. Most any problem I have had I have been able to get fixed over the phone and they call back within an hour. And the problems of mine have been mostly "operator error", not real problems with the machine.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> You guys need to get a Tajima. They are great. Most any problem I have had I have been able to get fixed over the phone and they call back within an hour. And the problems of mine have been mostly "operator error", not real problems with the machine.


I haven't had a service guy come out in 3 years for my SWF machine. Only saw him twice when we first purchased it. Since then...been going storng with no issues.


----------



## jpat (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Chad,
Were you able to sew on your machine after we talked? You still need to synchronize the top half of your machine to get your take-up lever timing right. Call me when you slow down a little and I can walk you through that.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

SEWORIGINALEMB said:


> don't know if this is the appropriate place to post this, but there is a maintenance & repair DVD that is sold online. The machine used in the DVD is a SFW & I think the man is a tech for these machines.


The person in the embroidery training videos is John Dunbar, he does or used to work/teach at the SWF training facility in Shrewsbury NJ.


----------



## dogonowski (Jun 6, 2009)

Can I get this guys phone number from you, I'm in Vegas with a 1501


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Mesa doesn't sell SWF any more. Commercial Embroidery Machines | Industrial Embroidery Equipment by SWF is the MFG and they are in Fullerton CA and Miami FL.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Chad, 

It's horrible that you've had support issues. I've not been with the company too long, but can tell that so far I haven't heard that about SWFEast, which is now Coldesi. We supply most of the East Coast SWF customers with thread, etc and don't hear any complaints. In fact, I just talked to an Indiana customer yesterday that just called us after 6 years of no issues to get another one! Coldesi has got a staff of very experienced techs and a good network of contractors to fall back on, not perfect of course, but certainly responsive and qualified. 

Mark


----------



## specialme (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been very pleased with SWF so far, I had 3 heads for about 3 years, sold the business and two months ago I bought one of my two head machines back, and it works as good as it did when I sold it. I plan to have a tech come out and service it as soon as I get done with a 350 pc hat order I am working on.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

Mark, SWF East just got lumped into my post due to the frustration we were experiencing at the time. I hope what you are saying regarding your technical support and customer service is correct as I am currently waiting on a machine to to arrive from you guys. It is a DTG M2, so I hopefully I will have some glowing comments about ColDesi when it is all said and done.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations Chad! The M2 is a smokin' fast machine that puts out some great quality images. When you're ready to replenish your supplies we'll be ready for you here at Colman and Company.

We're actually launching a new website on Feb. 1st. I'll make sure you get the notice when it's up. 

Mark Stephenson


----------



## LegendsGraphics (Mar 15, 2010)

I am glad to say that I am extremely Happy with my Happy Embroidery machines. I have never had any trouble getting through to support. they have been able to refer outside help in times of need. I have never been charged for a phone call. The machines are tough, super tough and run day and night when needed.


----------



## jjmeyers68 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am having the same problems too. I have a 2000 swf 1204 that I bought used about 4 years ago. Have had no problems or needed any repairs at all until last week. Now it is stuck on the loading program screen . I am located in northern California and despite many phone calls can not find a tech that will return my calls let alone come out and repair the machine. My orders are backing up and really need to find someone to come out and look at the machine .


----------



## sandyk (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to be suing Mesa very soon. I have a spangle machine that I leased from them last year and it doesn't work. I have an order I received from a potential customer after MAGIC last February and still cannot fill it. One order!!! Mesa will not take the machine back and suing them appears to be my only recourse. The local technician is a nice guy, but he is no match for a defective hunk of junk machine that cost $40,000.

I will NEVER lease a machine from Mesa again. I was told that they have lost several distributorships due to poor support of the machines. I don't doubt that at all.

For those of you with machine problems, it's a breach of contract law called "Implied Warranty of Merchantability, a tort, which means that you can recover costs and even punitive damages.


----------



## ubertech (Jan 26, 2011)

*I believe this has more to do with what the machines PRODUCE, not the machines themselves... I could be wrong.
*

*
*

*United States*

In the United States, the obligation is in Article 2 of the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC). This warranty will apply to a merchant (that is, a person who makes an occupation of selling things) who regularly deals in the type of merchandise sold.
Under US law, goods are 'merchantable' if they meet the following conditions:


The goods must conform to the standards of the trade as applicable to the contract for sale.
They must be fit for the purposes such goods are ordinarily used, even if the buyer ordered them for use otherwise.
They must be uniform as to quality and quantity, within tolerances of the contract for sale.
They must be packed and labeled per the contract for sale.
They must meet the specifications on the package labels, even if not so specified by the contract for sale.
 If the merchandise is sold with an express "guarantee", the terms of the implied warranty of merchantability will fill the gaps left by that guarantee. If the terms of the express guarantee are not specified, they will be considered to be the terms of the implied warranty of merchantability. The UCC allows sellers to disclaim the implied warranty of merchantability, provided the disclaimer is made conspicuously and the disclaimer explicitly uses the term "merchantability" in the disclaimer.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implied_warranty#cite_note-1Some states, however, have implemented the UCC such that this can not be disclaimed.


----------



## alnpar (Jun 15, 2013)

I too am looking for a tech to work on my SWF's in Arizona. Customer support in Fullerton Calif is a lot to be desired. Takes days and several calls to get someone. Thinking about selling all my SWF's and buy Tajima's. I have one Tajima and there support called me back right away.
So if any one knows of a tech in Southern AZ please let me know


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think we have a tech we can recommend for you out in AZ. Give the office a call..



alnpar said:


> I too am looking for a tech to work on my SWF's in Arizona. Customer support in Fullerton Calif is a lot to be desired. Takes days and several calls to get someone. Thinking about selling all my SWF's and buy Tajima's. I have one Tajima and there support called me back right away.
> So if any one knows of a tech in Southern AZ please let me know


----------



## WildcatAndrea (Jan 24, 2013)

If you are still in need of help, I would recommend SWF Central. I live in the East but deal exclusively with them. They are absolutely fantastic, family-owned and extremely helpful. When I've been to training at their place, they've got customers there from all around the country since they seem to be the most helpful of all SWF dealers.

They Skype me through technical/mechanical issues all of the time (even the silly stuff I should know), and then offer to send me a free DVD of the session so I can refer back to it later on. Once you get to know them, their digitizing/software ppl and techs will even give you their personal cell phone numbers so they can walk you through issues should they arise after-hours while you are on a deadline. 

I'm just outside of DC and they are sending a tech out my way next week to set up a new machine I bought. They aren't just regional, they work all over the country.


----------



## alnpar (Jun 15, 2013)

SWF East? Is that the one in Florida? I got no real help from Fl either. Just outside of DC? Somewhere in Springfield? I have 2 grandsons there. Was hoping to be there by now for vacation, but medical problems is preventing that. Any way Calif office says they ordered a Wiper Motor from Korea and has been almost a month. when ask if they know of anything yet, I get MAYBE next Week! WHAT... MAYBE!!!!! get on the horn and rush it up. My machine is down and another acting up. and now one has 2 head not sewing. Never another SWF I'm thinking. My Tajima is close (200 Miles) and very Quiet when running. Anyone want to buy three machines? A single, a 4, and a 6 head?


----------



## mamajane1234 (Mar 16, 2014)

Screenanator said:


> I haven't had a service guy come out in 3 years for my SWF machine. Only saw him twice when we first purchased it. Since then...been going storng with no issues.


Which machine do you have?


----------



## mamajane1234 (Mar 16, 2014)

Which SWF Machine do you have?


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

We used SWF some years ago and hated them and we found that they broke down with monotonous regularity and we are UK based. In the end we sold them and went back to ZSK machines which have served us very well over the years. I would only ever consider ZSK, Tajima, or Barudan


Jan


----------



## Barkwithjoe (Apr 2, 2013)

Feel terrible for all SWF OWNERS who purchased their machines from a dealer who is no longer active because they are selling another brand.

Feel free to call or PM me for FREE TECH SUPPORT. I'd be glad to help out

Repair Video Intro

How to Remove / Install SWF Head

How to Replace Reciprocator

Troubleshooting Solenoids / Functions


Hope this helps guys. Send me your video requests and I'll put it on the list and share with everyone.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sparkle Diva said:


> Did you sue Mesa Dist and were you successful? I am in the middle of a nightmare! They cannot fix my Décor and have had three months to do so. They have never been able to do anything totally right on it and I am beyond livid.
> 
> Their GM doesn't even have the balls to call me. He just emails and hides behind "I wasn't aware of the problem."


I do work for MESA. What seems to not be fixed?


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

My Décor was returned after three months still not working properly. Spitting stones, put me out of business AGAIN> And your GM Terry refuses to pick up the phone and call me. Adam supposedly worked on it for two days when he was in CA. It is not acceptable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sparkle Diva said:


> My Décor was returned after three months still not working properly. Spitting stones, put me out of business AGAIN> And your GM Terry refuses to pick up the phone and call me. Adam supposedly worked on it for two days when he was in CA. It is not acceptable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry first off. I am my own company and a independent contractor and I work on the Highland embroidery machines. I don't work directly for MESA but yes Terry Davis is the GM. I can speak from personal experience Terry is a wonderful christian man and proud to say he is my friend. Terry is the best guy I know at any embroidery company. James Buck the owner is a great guy and will go out of his way to fix issues. I have seen it first hand. I am sorry you are having issues. I understand you are frustrated and you have a right to be. If you tell me your name I will text Terry or call him right now and have him return your call tomorrow. I will do my best to get you help.


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

That is very kind of you; however, he does not seem like a nice Christian man. It is his responsibility as the GM of a company to call a customer and not "play dumb." I told him to call me and he chose not to. It is beyond acceptable. It is unfortunate is has to come down to me spending money to ask an attorney questions when this just should have been taken care of a long time ago. Frustrated...that isn't the word to describe being OUT OF BUSINESS and losing thousands upon thousands of dollars.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sparkle Diva said:


> That is very kind of you; however, he does not seem like a nice Christian man. It is his responsibility as the GM of a company to call a customer and not "play dumb." I told him to call me and he chose not to. It is beyond acceptable. It is unfortunate is has to come down to me spending money to ask an attorney questions when this just should have been taken care of a long time ago. Frustrated...that isn't the word to describe being OUT OF BUSINESS and losing thousands upon thousands of dollars.


Terry deals with a lot every day. There are days he does not return my calls. That is why there are service managers. Did you speak to Geri or Amy? If Terry doesn't respond you could always try them or go directly to James Buck or like I said I can see if I can get Terry to satisfy your situation.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow guess I wont be buying at swf and I was looking at them. And tajima and happy


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

djque said:


> Wow guess I wont be buying at swf and I was looking at them. And tajima and happy


Tajima and Happy...Hirsch and Texmac  Hate to tell you this my friend but their customer support isn't very good either. If you are looking for the best customer support Melco is the best. If you are looking for the best machine then ZSK fits the bill.


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

I have it handled. I appreciate your offer but this is between myself and Mesa. I only reached out here because I thought I read that you were going to sue Mesa Dist. I must have misread in all my frustration!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sparkle Diva said:


> I have it handled. I appreciate your offer but this is between myself and Mesa. I only reached out here because I thought I read that you were going to sue Mesa Dist. I must have misread in all my frustration!


I have already forwarded all your info and conversation to Terry. I have already heard back from him as well and you should receive a call today. If something is between you and MESA then it should have stayed that way not put on a public forum for everyone to read. I wish you the best of luck with your equipment.


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

You should have sent me a private message! I asked a question and you continued to send me messages.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

EmbroidTek said:


> Tajima and Happy...Hirsch and Texmac  Hate to tell you this my friend but their customer support isn't very good either. If you are looking for the best customer support Melco is the best. If you are looking for the best machine then ZSK fits the bill.


 thanks I think it's aTajima warehouse factory in Dominguez hills and Melco is in placentia both close to me. I was at the iss show in long beach and Melco was the first one I saw and talked to seemed very nice and said I can come to the office anytime. He gave me a few hats and showed me the wings software.


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

I got rid of the piece of crap. The NEVER fixed it. Worst company on the face of the earth to deal with! DO NOT EVER buy a piece of equipment manufactured in another country and purchased out of state. You are screwed!


----------

